

Amazon Under Investigation By U.S. Postal Service - tokenadult
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1877129,00.html

======
tokenadult
Seattle Post-Intelligencer blog has more details:

[http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/amazon/archives/161194.as...](http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/amazon/archives/161194.asp)

